# Video I can't find



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Guy's there was a video posted on here by Whizzer I think that showed a silver grey Bentley having paint issues sorted on its freshly re painted bonnet, I watched it and never saved it, could do with a 're watch so if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be of great help.
I have done everything I can to find it but no luck lol.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent video too, lots of great information.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Perfect, much appreciated thank you.


----------

